# CUTE ALERT !!!



## abuelashavanese (Mar 26, 2007)

Just had to share:

"Tickle Me Pink"


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

What in the world is that? It must be one of the cutest puppy pics EVER! :baby:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Okay she is adorable!!! I love the two different boots, the markings on her face, and everything about her!

Amanda


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Her name should be Leona, she looks like a baby Lion to me.


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

It looks like she's laughing How cute!!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Cute alert is right! What a cutie pie! I just want to kiss her to pieces! Those teenie weenie teeth! That gorgeous coloring...could she be more perfect?


----------



## HayCarambaMama (Dec 8, 2007)

Oh my GRACIOUS!!! Flippin adorable!


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Dawna said:


> It looks like she's laughing How cute!!


That is exactly what I thought. So cute.


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

OMG! Watch out for the SPSL! LOL What a sweetie pie.... I just wanna kiss his little puppy face and smell his little puppy breath!!!!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

okay, i just went to your website. hello! they are darling! i think "busy being fabulous" would love living in minnesota.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Dawna said:


> It looks like she's laughing How cute!!


Yes, laughing or meowing! Ha ha! She's adorable!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

So cute! I too went to your site and I'm totally taken with "Power of Reason" with "Heart of the Matter" running a close second.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

abuelashavanese said:


> Just had to share:
> 
> "Tickle Me Pink"


What a doll! I went to your website and think they're all beautiful!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Oh she is so adorable! I agree with Kimberly, it looks like she's mewing.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Cute is right!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Oh that is just DARLING! and cute! I just wanna kiss that puppy to peices, now I'm off to see the other puppies on your webpage!!

Kara


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

very,very cute!!!! Just looked at your website- they're all adorable.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Ohhh...how cute! The pups are all sooo cute...


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Cute Alert!!! How about Cute Attack!!! because I just got big time attack of MHS with a side complication of puppyitis!!!! I also went to your site and man oh man I want them all.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Cute, Cute... CUTE!! Awwwwwwwwwwww!!! Talk about making my smile even BIGGER this morning... Thank you


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

No that is *Adorable!!!!!*


----------



## abuelashavanese (Mar 26, 2007)

Thanks everyone for such kind words. These little beauties are keeping us busy. I have just updated the website with new pictures for week 4. They are now 25 days old.

I am in Puppy Kissin’ Heaven !


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Jonda, seriously Miss Fabulous has the best eyebrows. How do you get anything done without spending every minute with these pups?!


----------



## abuelashavanese (Mar 26, 2007)

Posh's Mom said:


> Jonda, seriously Miss Fabulous has the best eyebrows. How do you get anything done without spending every minute with these pups?!


That's funny you would mention that, because I have not been able to get any of my work done ..... I just hope my customers understand


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

I so need a fabulous puppy or if you want just gimme what you got!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Jonda, I love them all-- but since I need to come up with a "reason" to add a third.... let me see, girl (I have two boys) , red(love the reds) , adorable(oh aren't they all) , must have (of course) , need puppy breath (who doesn't) Do you think that is "power of reason" enough? So we'll see her in 4 weeks OK? I will send you my address.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

How cute! I need to go check out your website too! I think I'm missing out!:bolt:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

OMG! They are all just as cute as can be! Love the names too!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Jonda~ They are so stinkin' cute!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Missy said:


> Jonda, I love them all-- but since I need to come up with a "reason" to add a third.... let me see, girl (I have two boys) , red(love the reds) , adorable(oh aren't they all) , must have (of course) , need puppy breath (who doesn't) Do you think that is "power of reason" enough? So we'll see her in 4 weeks OK? I will send you my address.


Missy, on the way to your house there will be a slight layover in New York, with puppy visiting my house for oh, about 16 years. Then I'll send her along to you.


----------



## abuelashavanese (Mar 26, 2007)

Missy said:


> Jonda, I love them all-- but since I need to come up with a "reason" to add a third.... let me see, girl (I have two boys) , red(love the reds) , adorable(oh aren't they all) , must have (of course) , need puppy breath (who doesn't) Do you think that is "power of reason" enough? So we'll see her in 4 weeks OK? I will send you my address.


You guys are soooo creative. I wish I had a million of these sweet little fur babies. We are really enjoying this litter. We are hoping at least one of them will want to be a show girl! But, it's way too early to tell. We update our website with new pics each week so you will be able to watch them grow!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh my goodness, they are just too too cute!!!


----------



## TobyBaby (Mar 8, 2008)

Gorgeous every one of them.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

ok, hands off, she's MINE!!!!! lol


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

How absolutely precious is that? I too went to your website...lots of puppy cuteness and beautiful dogs too!


----------

